# لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا



## أسـامـة (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*خروج 6
2ثُمَّ كَلَّمَ اللهُ مُوسَى وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ.  3وَأَنَا ظَهَرْتُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ بِأَنِّي الإِلهُ  الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. وَأَمَّا بِاسْمِي «يَهْوَهْ» فَلَمْ  أُعْرَفْ عِنْدَهُمْ

يو 5: 30 انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني

مر 7: 24 ثم قام من هناك ومضى الى تخوم صور وصيدا.ودخل بيتا وهو يريد ان لا يعلم احد.فلم يقدر ان يختفي.

مرقص 6 : 4 فقال لهم يسوع ليس نبي بلا كرامة الا في وطنه وبين اقربائه وفي  بيته.5 ولم يقدر ان يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة غير انه وضع يديه على مرضى  قليلين فشفاهم.


ولأكون صادقا معاكم انا لم اجد في الكتاب المقدس نص واحد فقط 
نص واحد فقط عبر الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد يقول أن الله لم يقدر أن يفعل كذا أو كذا .. كيف لا يقدر وهو من وصف نفسه بأنه الإله القادر 


**كيف يكون السيد المسيح هو الله وهو لا يقدر ؟ *



*والسلام عليكم*
​*
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111537


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

النص الأول : لا علاقة له بالموضوع ..

النص الثاني : يعني انه لا يفعل من نفسه شيء لأنه ليس منفصل عن الآب بل هم جوهر واحد ..



> * مر 7: 24 ثم قام من هناك ومضى الى تخوم صور وصيدا.ودخل بيتا وهو يريد ان لا يعلم احد.فلم يقدر ان يختفي.*


ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالقدرة ؟؟
الكلام معناه ان الناس كانوا يطوقونه وكانوا يلاحقونه ليسمعوه ، فمن حبهم له لم يتركوه !

اي نقل وخلاص ؟



> * مرقص 6 : 4 فقال لهم يسوع ليس نبي بلا كرامة الا في وطنه وبين اقربائه وفي  بيته.5 ولم يقدر ان يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة غير انه وضع يديه على مرضى  قليلين فشفاهم.*



النص 5 يوضح انه يقدر والمعنى انه لم يرد ان يفعل الا هذه المعجزات القليلة فقط ..



> *كيف يكون السيد المسيح هو الله وهو لا يقدر ؟ *


رددت على كل نص على حدى ،، المسيح لم يقل انه " لا يقدر " وتركها هكذا ، كل نص جاء في سياق فلا تخرجه من سياقه ..


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 أكتوبر 2011)

[Q-BIBLE]
*أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً» (يو 5: 30)*
[/Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE]
30 *I can of mine own self do nothing: as I hear, I judge: and my judgment is just; because I seek not mine own will, but the will of the Father which hath sent me. *​[/Q-BIBLE]

*يقول المعترض كيف يقول المسيح انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئ وهو اله؟! *
*اولا هل يوجد اله يقول هذا نعم الهنا القدوس فالله لا يقدر ان يفعل خطية فهل هذا عجز من الله؟ اذا لنفهم كلام الكتاب المقدس الذي لا مثيل له كتاب الله الوحيد*
*اذا لنتامل الايات والاصحاح الذي اقتتف منه صاحب الشبهة الاية الرائعة التي تثبت لاهوت الرب يسوع*


*نجد الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ياكل علي علاقة وثيقة مع الآب كما قال أنا والآب واحد*

*ففى نفس الإصحاح نجد المسيح يقول الآيات التالية**:*
*17 **فأجابهم يسوع**: **أبي يعمل حتى الآن **وأنا **أعمل*



*18 فمن أجل هذا كان اليهوديطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه،لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط،*

*بل قال أيضا إن الله أبوه، معادلا نفسه بالله*
*19 فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم : الحق الحق أقول لكم: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآبيعمل. لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*

*20 **لأنالآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله، وسيريه أعمالا أعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا أنتم*

*21 **لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضا يحيي من يشاء*

*22 **لأن الآب لا يدين أحدا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن*

*23 **لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كمايكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله*
*لنري صورة توضيحية للاصحاح ثم نستطرد في الشرح*
*




*
نستنتج من الجزء الاول من الاصحاح امر هام جدا
*أن مهما عمل الآب فهذا يفعله الأبن أيضاً*
*حتي اليهود لما سمعو الكلام دة قامو ليقتلوة لانهم فهمين العلاقة بين الآب والابن* *والمساواه في الجوهر وفهمو **ان الرب يسوع عادل وساوى نفسه بالله الآب*

*فلماذا همّ اليهود بقتله ؟*

*ونجد في الاية رقم 21 امر هام لنتاملها اولا*
*لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي، كذلك **الابن أيضا يحيي من يشاء*
*زي مالآب ايضا مبيقيم الاموات الابن بيحي الي بيريدة دة سلطان مطلق مبارك اسم الهنا القدوس*
*مين دة الي يقدر ان يحي ما يشاء غير الله الواحد *

*عدد 22 يوضح الله الديان العادل*

*وَأَخِيرًا قَدْ وُضِعَ لِي إِكْلِيلُ الْبِرِّ، الَّذِي يَهَبُهُ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، الرَّبُّ الدَّيَّانُ الْعَادِلُ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ظُهُورَهُ أَيْضًا" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 4: 8)*
*"اللهِ دَيَّانِ الْجَمِيعِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 23)*​*حَاشَا لَكَ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ مِثْلَ هذَا الأَمْرِ، أَنْ تُمِيتَ الْبَارَّ مَعَ الأَثِيمِ، فَيَكُونُ الْبَارُّ كَالأَثِيمِ. حَاشَا لَكَ! أَدَيَّانُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ لاَ يَصْنَعُ عَدْلاً؟" (سفر التكوين 18: 25)*
*تُخْبِرُ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِعَدْلِهِ، لأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الدَّيَّانُ" (سفر المزامير 50: 6)*
وايات كثيرة اذا فالابن هو الله . فالله هو الديان 

وعدد 21 ايضا *يذكرنا ان هنا إرتبط عمل الأبن بعمل الآب لأن**مشيئة الآب**والأبن*
*هى مشيئة إلهية واحدة*
*فالأبن له حياة**فى ذاته **مثل الآب**لذلك له القدرة على إحياء الموتى**كيفما **شاء*

*ولكن دائماً يعمل الأبن بمشيئة وإرادة**واحدة**مع الآب وإلا أصبح هناك كيانان ومشيئتان*

*وحاشا**لله أن يكون هذا** !*

نيجي بقي للشبهة الضعيفة جدا

*أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً . كما أسمع أَدين ودينونتي عادله*
*لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذيأرسلني*

*فعدم القدرة هنا ليس راجع لعجز المسيح كإنسان ولكن لإرتباطه الوثيق فى جوهر إلهىواحد مع الآب**والدليل على هذا قوله فى إنجيل يوحنا أيضاً ولكنالإصحاح 14:*

*10ألست تؤمن أني أنافي الآب والآب فيً ؟**الكلام الذي أكلمكم به **لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال فيً هو يعمل الأعمال*

*11 **صدقوني أني في الآب والآب فيً ، وإلا فصدقوني لسببالأعمال نفسها*

*12 **الحق الحق أقول لكم : من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضا،**ويعمل أعظم منها، لأني ماض إلى أبي*

*13 **ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن*

*14 **إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله*





*فى هذه الآيات إتضحت منظومة العلاقة الوثيقة فى العمل بين أقنوم الآب والأبن **لأن لاهوت الآبحال فى جسد المسيح الأبن*​ 

*فما يفعله الآب يفعله الأبن أيضاً لأن المشيئة الإلهية واحدة ليتمجد الآب بالأبن*​


*لذلك هو أكد على أن من يطلب شيىءبإسمه فهذا يفعله لأنه واحد فى المشيئة مع الآب*​


*فكما يفعل الآب يفعل الأبن أيضاً وكما أن الآب يحيى موتى كذلك الأبنأيضاً**ومن يطلب شيئاًبإسم يسوع فيُلبى رب المجد طلبه **لأنه واحد فى المشيئة الإلهية معا لآب *​





نروح بقي للتفاسير 
تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري

*آية (30): "أنا لا اقدر أن افعل من نفسي شيئاً كما اسمع أدين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني."*

هذه الآية وصلة بين ما سبق الذي تحدث فيه يسوع عن مساواته مع الآب وبين بقية الإصحاح الذي يتكلم فيه عن الشهادة له. المسيح هنا لأول مرة يقول *أنا. *فظهر بوضوح أنه يقصد نفسه بكل ما سبق *كما أسمع أدين= *تعنى إستحالة الإنفصال بين الأقنومين في الرأي أو العمل وتشير للإتفاق التام. هي إشارة لمعرفة تامة لفكر الآب لذلك يقول *دينونتي عادلة*= فهو لا يطلب شيئاً لنفسه. ما دام هناك تساوي مطلق فهذه تشير أن لهما إرادة واحدة فالآب يريد والإبن ينفذ ويعلن لنا أي يستعلن إرادة الآب، فهو وحدهُ الذي يعرف مشيئة الآب. ولا توجد خليقة ما مهما كانت تستطيع أن ترى الله وتسمعه وتعرفه وتعرف إرادته إلاّ الإبن الذي هو من طبيعة الآب، لذلك فهذه الآية تشير لطبيعة المسيح الإلهية (يو18:1). *لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني= *مشيئة الإبن أن يعمل مشيئة الذي أرسله (يو34:4) ومشيئة الآب نجدها في (يو39:6،40) وبهذا نرى أن مشيئة الآب والإبن في إنسجام تام ووحدة، فمشيئة الله أن الجميع يخلصون. هذه الآية تكرار للآية (19) ولكن هنا يوضح أن الإبن في آية (19) هو يسوع نفسه، لذلك يقول هنا "أنا" وهو لا يعمل شيئاً بدون شركة مع الآب. فالنبوة فيها إتصال الآب بالإبن.

الآيات (19-23) نرى فيها تسلسل لطيف جداً. ففي آية (19) نرى الإبن يعمل ما يعمله الآب. وفي آية (20) يشرح لماذا فيقول *لأن *الآب يحب الإبن. ثم يقول وسيريه أعمالاً أعظم. وفي آية (21) يقول *لأن *الابن يحيي. إذاً إقامة الأموات هي الأعمال الأعظم. والإبن سيحيي من يشاء *لأنه *له الدينونة آية (22) ولكن ما معنى يريه *جميع ما هو يعمله.. وسيريه.. وكما أسمع أدين *(آية30).
نرى في آية (19) التساوي المطلق بين الآب والإبن= *مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك. *والسبب في آية (20) هو المحبة. فالله محبة، ينبع محبة. والإبن هو المحبوب (أف6:1). والروح القدس هو روح المحبة. هي وحدة أساسها المحبة. وبسبب هذه الوحدة والمحبة، فالإبن يعمل كل ما يعمله الآب، وله كل ما للآب *ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله= *يريه تعني المعرفة الكاملة بما يريد الآب. فلا يعرف الآب إلا الإبن ولا أحد يعرف الإبن إلاّ الآب (لو22:10). هي معرفة التطابق الناشئ عن الوحدة. ولكن داخل المشورة الثالوثية لكل أقنوم عمله. فالآب يريد. والإبن ينفذ. فالآب يريد أن الجميع يخلصون، والإبن يقدم التجسد والفداء. الآب يريد أن يعطي حياة للبشر، وهذا ما يعمله الإبن والآب خلق العالم بالإبن، ويفعل كل الأشياء بالإبن، فالإبن به كان كل شئ. بل الإبن سيقوم بتجميع البشر في جسده ليقدم الخضوع للآب، ويعطي البشر حياة فهو له حياة في ذاته. بل هو الوحيد الذي بجسده أطاع كل الوصايا. والمسيح له أعمال هذه قال عنها أن الآب أراه إياها أو يريه إياها. وله أقوال وتعاليم ودينونة قال عنها أنه سمعها من الآب. وبنفس المفهوم يقال هذا عن الروح القدس "كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو13:16). فهي معرفة التطابق الناشئ عن المعرفة نتيجة الوحدة، الوحدة التي في طبيعة الله بالمحبة. والآب يريد والإبن يَعْمَلْ ويُعَلِّمْ. والروح القدس يُخْبِرْ.
وبهذا المفهوم فالمسيح يقول لهم.. وإن شقيت في السبت فأنا لم أخالف وصايا الآب. وكيف أخالفها إن كان هناك هذه الوحدة وهذا الحب.
وإذا قال المسيح *يريها *فهو يقصد الأعمال التي يعملها الآن. وإذا قال *سيريه *فهو يقصد الأعمال التي سيعملها في المستقبل كإقامة أموات، بل قيامته هو شخصياً. وإذا قال *رأيت *فهذا إشارة لسابق وجوده قبل التجسد.
وقول السيد المسيح هنا أنه يحيي من يشاء فهذا إشارة لأنه هو يهوه، فهذه مقدرة الله فقط (تث29:32+ 2مل7:5+ 1صم6:2). وهذا ما يفهمه اليهود الذين يكلمهم المسيح. ويعلن المسيح أيضاً بوضوح أنه يهوه إذ هو الديان، وكان يغفر الخطايا. هو ينقلهم بالتدريج ليفهموا من هو.
وإذا فهموا من هو فيكرموه كما يكرموا الآب آية (23). ومن يرفضه ولا يؤمن به أو لا يكرمه فمصيره الدينونة آية (24).

في هذه الآيات نرى العلاقة بين الآب والإبن :

1) *فهما مشيئة واحدة: *فالإبن لا يقدر أن تكون له إرادة منفصلة في العمل عن إرادة أبيه.
2) *غير منفصلين:* فالإبن ينظر كل ما للآب ويسمع كل ما عند الآب (وهكذا الروح القدس).
3) *نفس القدرة:* كل ما يفعله الآب يفعله الآبن.
4) *الحب يربط بينهما:* فالإبن يعرف كل أسرار الآب.
5) *كل ما للآب هو للإبن:* فالإبن يحيي من يشاء وهذا عمل الآب. وهذه عبارة لم تقال عن إيليا أو غيره حين أقاموا أموات.
6) *الإبن هو الديان:* وهذا عمل الآب "أديان الأرض كلها.." (تك25:18).
7) *لهما نفس الكرامة:* فكما يكرمون الآب عليهم أن يكرموا الإبن أيضاً.

إذاً هما متساويان.
*تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*

*"الحق الحق أقول لكمإن من يسمع كلمتي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني،*
*فله حياةأبدية،*
*ولا يأتي إلى دينونة،*
*بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة". [24]*
تعاليمه، أي إنجيل خلاصه، هي بذار الحياة الأبدية الغالبة للموت أبديًا، متى زُرعت في القلب ترفع المؤمن فوق الموت الأبدي والدينونة في يوم الرب العظيم. لن يدخل مدينة الموت التي تحبس النفوس التي حرمت نفسها من مصدر الحياة. إنما تعبر النفس إلى إمبراطورية الحياة، ينال المؤمن مواطنة جديدة، عوض بلدة الموت يتمتع بالمواطنة السماوية ليحيا فيها أبديًا في مجدٍ سماويٍ وينطق بلغةٍ سماويةٍ.
إن كانت الحياة الأبدية لا ترتبط بالزمن، فإن عربون هذه العطية يُقدم في الحياة الحاضرة، لننمو فيها حتى تتمتع بكمالها في الحياة العتيدة.
v إنه لم يقل: "إن من يسمع كلمتي ويؤمن بي" (بدلاً من *يؤمن بالذي أرسلني*)... لأنه إن كان بعد صنع ربوات المعجزات لفترة طويلة تشككوا فيه عندما تكلم في فترة لاحقة بهذه الطريقة "إن كان أحد يحفظ كلمتي فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد" (يو 8: 51)، وقالوا له: "قد مات إبراهيم والأنبياء، وأنت تقول إن كان أحد يحفظ كلتمي فلن يذوق الموت إلي الأبد؟" (يو 8: 52)، فلكي لا يصيروا هنا في غضب شديد، انظروا ماذا يقول؟ "إن من يسمع كلمتي*، ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني*، فله حياةأبدية" [24]. لهذا القول أثره غير القليل في قبول مقاله، عندما يتعلمون أن من يسمعونه يؤمنون أيضًا بالآب، فإنهم إذ يقبلون هذا بسهولة، يمكنهم أن يقبلوا بقية المقال بسهولة. *حديثه بطريقة متواضعة ساهمت وقدمتهم إلي الأمور العلوية*. فإنه بعد قوله "له حياة أبدية" أضاف: "ولا يأتي إلي دينونة، بل يكون قد انتقل من الموت إلي الحياة " [24][620].
v بهذين الأمرين جعل مقاله يُقبل بسهولة. أولاً لأن *الآب هو الذي نؤمن به*، وبعد ذلك الذي يؤمن *يتمتع ببركاتٍ كثيرة*. عدم الآتيان إلى دينونة يعني عدم العقوبة، إذ لا يتحدث هنا عن الموت، بل الموت الأبدي، وأيضًا عن الحياة بلا موت[621].

*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ 
v إذ يحب البشر أن يعيشوا على هذه الأرض وُعدت لهم الحياة، وإذ يخشون الموت جدًا وُعدوا بالحياة الأبدية.
ماذا تحبون؟ أن تعيشوا. ستنالون هذا.
ماذا تخشون؟ أن تموتوا. ستكون لكم حياة أبدية...
لنحب الحياة الأبدية، بهذا نعرف كيف يلزمنا أن نجاهد كثيرًا من أجل الحياة الأبدية*[622]*

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
v ليس سلطان الابن يزيد، بل معرفتنا عن هذا السلطان هي التي تزيد. وليس ما نتعلمه يضيف إلى كيانه شيئًا، وإنما يضيف إلى نفعنا حتى أننا *بمعرفتنا للابن ننال حياة أبدية*. هكذا في معرفتنا لابن الله ليست كرامة له، بل فائدتنا هي المعنية*[623]*.

*القديس أمبروسيوس*​ 
v إن الروح رغم اتحادها مع اللّه فهي لا تشعر بملء السعادة بطريقةٍ مطلقة. إنما *كلما تمتعت بجماله زاد اشتياقها إليه*.
إن كلمات العريس روح وحياة (يو 24:5)، وكل من التصق بالروح يصير روحًا. كل من التصق بالحياة ينتقل من الموت إلى الحياة كما قال الرب.
هكذا فالروح البكر تشتاق دائمًا للدنو من نبع الحياة الروحية. *النبع هو فم العريس الذي تخرج منه كلمات الحياة الأبدية*. إنه يملأ الفم الذي يقترب منه مثل داود النبي الذي اجتذب روحًا خلال فمه (مز 131:118).
لما كان لزامًا على الشخص الذي يشرب من النبع أن يضع فمه على فم النبع، وحيث أن الرب ذاته هو النبع كما يقول: "إن عطش أحد فليقبل إليّ ويشرب" (يو 37:7)؛ لذلك فإن الأرواح العطشانة تشتهي إن تضع فمها على الفم الذي ينبع بالحياة ويقول: *"ليقبلني بقبلات فمه" *(نش 2:1).
من يهب الجميع الحياة، ويريد إن الجميع يخلصون، يشتهي أن يتمتع كل واحد بنصيب من هذه القبلات، لأنها تطهر من كل دنس[624].

*القديس غريغوريوس النيسي*​ 
*"الحق الحق أقول لكم إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن،*
*حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله،*
*والسامعون يحيون". [25]*
يميز البعض بين "*كلمة*" السيد المسيح [24] و*صوته* [25]، فكلمته هي إنجيل خلاصه حيث يجد المؤمن خلال الصليب الحياة الجديدة عوض الموت، ويتمتع بالحرية عوض العبودية، إذ يقول السيد "*كلمتي روح وحياة*" أما صوته فهو كائن في كلمته، حيث تستعذب العروس صوت عريسها، فيمتلئ قلبها بنشوة الحب وتتحسس حنانه الإلهي ولن تقبل عنه بديلاً: "خرافي تسمع صوتي" (يو 10: 27).
يشير الكتاب المقدس إلى ثلاثة أنواع من الموت: الموت الطبيعي أو الجسدي، والموت الروحي، والموت الأبدي. الأول يتحقق بانفصال النفس عن الجسد، والثاني بانفصال النفس عن الله، والثالث بانفصال النفس والجسد معًا عن الله في العالم الآخر. مقابل هذا توجد ثلاثة أنواع من الحياة: الحياة الطبيعية التي في هذا العالم، حيث يعمل الجسد مع النفس في وحدة، والحياة الروحية حيث تتمتع النفس بالوحدة مع الله الذي يقودها بروحه القدوس، والحياة الأبدية حيث يشترك الجسد مع النفس في المجد السماوي في حضن الآب.
بمجيء السيد المسيح حلت الساعة لتقوم النفس من موتها، أو انفصالها عن الله مصدر حياتها، فتتمتع بالحياة الجديدة هنا.هذه الحياة الجديدة تهيئ المؤمن لمجيء السيد المسيح الثاني حيث يقوم الأموات لتشترك الأجساد مع النفوس في الحياة الأبدية المجيدة. هذا يتحقق بأمر السيد المسيح، حيث يسمع الأموات صوته.
في مجيئه الأول يتكلم في النفس فيقيمها من الموت، وفي مجيئه الأخير يأمر فيقوم الأموات. ليتنا نسمع دومًا صوته الموجه شخصيًا إلينا: "لعازر هلم خارجًا". ففي كل عبادتنا، بل مع كل نسمة من نسمات حياتنا يلزمنا أن نميل بآذاننا إليه لنسمع صوته العذب المحيي لنفوسنا.
vتتحقق القيامة الآن، ويعبر الناس من الموت إلى الحياة، من الموت بعدم الإيمان إلى الحياة بالإيمان، من الموت بالبطلان إلى الحياة بالحق، من الموت بالشر إلى الحياة بالبرّ. لذلك توجد قيامة للأموات[625].
v الذين يؤمنون ويطيعون يحيون. قبل أن يؤمنوا ويطيعوا كانوا راقدين أمواتا. كانوا يسيرون وهم أموات. ماذا ينتفعون بسيرهم وهم أموات؟ ومع ذلك إن مات أحدهم الموت الجسدي، فيجرون يهيئون القبر ويكفنوه ويحملوه ويدفنوه؛ الموتى يدفنون الميت. وقد قيل عنهم: "دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم" (مت ٨: ٢٢).
مثل هؤلاء الموتى أقيموا بكلمة الله ليعيشوا في الإيمان. الذين كانوا موتى في عدم إيمان أقيموا بالكلمة. عن هذه الساعة يقول الرب: "*ستأتي الساعة وقد جاءت الآن*". بكلمته يقيم هؤلاء الذين كانوا موتى في عدم الإيمان. عنهم يقول الرسول: "قم أيها النائم، وارتفع عن الموتى، فالمسيح يعطيه النور" (أف ٥: ١٤). هذه هي قيامة القلوب. هذه هي قيامة الإنسان الداخلي، هذه هي قيامة النفس.
لكن ليست هذه هي القيامة الوحيدة، إذ تبقى قيامة الجسد أيضًا. من قام ثانية في النفس سيقوم أيضًا في الجسد لتطويبه في الجسد. وأما من لم يقم أولاً في النفس فسيقوم في الجسد للعنته... إذ نتطلع إلى الرب أنه ختم علينا بهذه القيامة للنفوس التي يجب علينا جميعًا أن نسرع إليها، وأن نجاهد لنعيش فيها، وأن نثابر حتى النهاية. بقي له أن يختم علينا بقيامة الأجساد أيضًا التي ستكون في نهاية العالم. الآن فلتسمع كيف ختم بهذه أيضًا.
عندما قال: "*الحق الحق أقول لكم أنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات*"، أي غير المؤمنين، "*صوت ابن الله*"، أي الإنجيل، "*والسامعون*"، أي المطيعون "*يحيون*"*[٢٥]*، أي يتبررون، ولا يعودوا بعد غير مؤمنين. عندما أقول أنه قال هذا بقدر ما يرانا أننا محتاجون إلى التعلم عن قيامة الجسد أيضًا، ولا نُترك هكذا لذلك أكمل قوله: "*لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أيضًا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته*". هذه تشير إلى قيامة النفوس، إلى إحياء النفوس. عندئذ أضاف: "*وأعطاه سلطانًا أن يدين أيضًا لأنه ابن الإنسان*"*[٢٧]**[626]*.
v من أي مصدر يحيون؟ من الحياة. من أية حياة؟ من المسيح... يقول: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو 14: 6).
أتريد أن تسير؟ أنا هو الطريق.
أتود ألا تُخدع؟ "أنا هو الحق".
أتريد ألا تموت؟ "أنا هو الحياة".
هذا ما يقوله مخلصك لك... البشر الذين ماتوا يقومون؛ إنهم يعبرون إلى الحياة، إذ يسمعون صوت ابن اللَّه يحيون. فيه يحيون، إذ يثابرون في الإيمان به. لأن الابن له الحياة؛ حيث له الحياة حتى أن الذين يؤمنون به يحيون[627].

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
v أعرفت هنا سيادة المسيح وسلطانه المطلق غير المنطوق به؟ فكما سيكون في القيامة هكذا يقول "*الآن*". لذلك عندما نسمع صوته يأمرنا أن نقوم، إذ يقول الرسول: "عندما يأمر الله يقوم الأموات" (راجع 1 تس 4: 16)[628].

*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ 
*"لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته،*
*كذلكأُعطى الابن أيضًا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته". [26]*
يتحدث ربنا يسوع هنا بكونه المسيا الذي يخلص العالم ويهبه الحياة.
v "أ*ُعطي*" بسبب الوحدة معه. أُعطي لا لكي تؤخذ منه، بل لكي يتمجد في الابن. لقد أُعطى لا لكي يقوم الآب بحراستها، بل لكي تكون ملكًا للابن[629].
v لا تظن أنها هبة مجانية للنعمة، إذ هي سرّ ميلاده. إذ لا يوجد أي اختلاف في الحياة بين الآب والابن، كيف يمكنك أن تظن أن الآب وحده له الخلود وليس للابن[630]؟

*القديس أمبروسيوس*​ 
v أنظر، أنت تقول وتعترف أن الآب يعطى الحياة للابن لكي تكون له الحياة في ذاته، وذلك كما أن الآب له الحياة في ذاته، فلا يكون الآب في حاجة والابن أيضًا ليس في حاجة. كما أن الآب هو الحياة هكذا الابن هو الحياة، *وكلاهما يتحدان في حياة واحدة وليس حياتين*، لماذا يُقال أن الآب يعطي الحياة للابن؟ ليس كما لو كان الابن بدون حياة ونال الحياة، لأنه لو كان الأمر هكذا لما كانت له الحياة في ذاته[631].
v ماذا إذن قوله "*أعطي الابن أن تكون له حياة في ذاته*"؟ أقول باختصار أنه ولد الابن... كأنه يقول: "الآب الذي هو الحياة في ذاته قد ولد الابن الذي هو الحياة في ذاته. يمكن فهم كلمة "أعطي"_dedit_ بمعنى "ولد"_genuit_[632].
v ماذا يعني له الحياة في ذاته؟ لا يحتاج إلى الحياة من آخر، بل هو نفسه فيض من الحياة، منه ينال الغير - الذين يؤمنون به - الحياة... لقد أُعطي أن تكون له الحياة في ذاته، لمن أعطي؟ لكلمته، لذاك الذي هو "في البدء كان الكلمة، وكان الكلمة عند اللَّه"[633].

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
v ألا ترون أن هذا يعلن عن الشبه الكامل إلا في نقطة واحدة، هي أن الواحد هو أب والآخر هو ابن؟ فإن تعبير "*أعطي*" لمجرد إبراز هذا التمايز أما البقية كلها فمتساوية ومتشابهة تماما. واضح إن الابن يفعل كل شيء بسلطان وقوة مثل الآب، وأنه لا يستمد القوة من مصدر آخر، إذ له الحياة في ذاته مثلما للآب[634].

*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ 
*"وأعطاه سلطانًا أن يدين أيضًا، لأنه ابن الإنسان". [27]*
يرى *القديس أمبروسيوس* أن السيد المسيح قَبِلَ أن ينال السلطان أن يدين "لأنه ابن الإنسان" أما بكونه ابن الله فهو الديان، إذ هو واحد مع الآب*[635]*.
يقول *القديس أغسطينوس *أنه هو "ابن الله في ذاته"* [٢٥]* كان يلزم (بحبه) أن يصير ابن الإنسان حين أخذنا فيه، أو أخذ طبيعتنا.
إنه إذ يقيم الموتى نراه ابن الله واهب الحياة والقيامة، وإذ يدين يتجلى أمامنا عمله الخلاصي الذي بدونه لن نتبرر، فنراه وقد حمل طبيعتنا وصار ابن الإنسان الذي مات وقام ووهبنا برَّه. يراه الأشرار أيضًا ابن الإنسان الذي صلبوه ورذلوه وطعنوه.
بقوله: "*وأعطاه أن يدين أيضا لأنه ابن الإنسان*" يوجه أنظارهم نحو نبوة دانيال النبي عنه: "كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء *مثل ابن إنسان* أتي وجاء إلي القديم الأيام، فقربوه قدامه، فأعطي سلطانًا ومجدًا وملكوتًا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة، سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض" (دا 7: 13-14).
v سيكون الديان هنا ابن الإنسان، سيكون ذلك الشكل هو الذي يدين، وقد كان تحت الحكم.
اسمعوا وافهموا ما قاله النبي بالفعل: "سينظرون إلى من طعنوه" (زك ١٢: ١٠؛ يو ١٩: ٣٧) (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). سينظرون ذات الشكل عينه الذي طعنوه بحربة. يجلس كديان ذاك الذي وقف أمام كرسي القضاء. سيحكم على المجرمين الحقيقيين، ذاك الذي جعلوه مجرمًا باطلاً. سيأتي بنفسه بذات الشكل.
هذا تراه أيضًا في الإنجيل عندما ذهب إلى السماء أمام أعين تلاميذه، وقفوا ونظروا وتكلم الصوت الملائكي: "أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين... إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقًا إلى السماء" (أع ١:١١)...
انظروا الآن على أي أساس كان هذا ينبغي أن يحدث وبحق إن الذين يلزم أن يدانوا يروا الديان. فإن الذين يدانون هم صالحون وأشرار معًا. "ولكن طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله" (مت ٥: ٨). *بقي أنه في الدينونة يعلن شكل العبد للصالحين والأشرار، ويحفظ شكل الله للصالحين وحدهم**[636]*.
v أي شيء سيناله الصالحون؟... لقد قلت أننا هناك سنكون بصحة سليمة، في أمان أحياء بلا بلايا، بلا جوع ولا عطش، بلا عيب، دون فقدان لأعيننا. هذا ما قلته ولكن ما سيكون لنا أعظم لم أقله: إننا سنرى الله الآب، فإن هذا الأمر عظيم هكذا إذا ما قورنت به كل بقية الأمور تحسب أمامه كلا شيء...
هل سيرى الشرير الله أيضًا هذا الذي قال عنه إشعياء: "ليطرد الشرير فلا يرى مجد الله" (إش ٥٦: ١٠_LXX_)؟... لذلك فإنه سيعلن نفسه للكل، للصالحين والأشرار، ولكن يحتفظ بنفسه للذين يحبونه... بعد قيامة الجسد عندما يُطرد الشرير فلا يرى مجد الله؛ فإنه "إذ أظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو" (١ يو ٣: ٢)، هذه هي الحياة الأبدية*[637]*
v كيف إذن لا يأتي الآب نفسه؟ ذلك بكونه لا يكون منظورًا في الدينونة، "سينظرون إلى الذي طعنوه". *الشكل الذي ظهر أمام القاضي، سيكون هو الديان*. ذاك الشكل الذين حوكم سيدين. لقد حُوكم ظلمًا، سيدين بالعدل. سيأتي في شكل العبد، وهكذا سيظهر. لأنه كيف يظهر شكل اللَّه للأبرار والظالمين؟ لو أن الدينونة ستكون بين الأبرار وحدهم يظهر لهم شكل اللَّه. ولكن لأن الدينونة هي للأبرار والظالمين، ولا يُسمح للظالمين أن يروا اللَّه، لأنه "طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعينون اللَّه" (مت 5: 8)[638].
v هناك سيكون فصل (بين الأبرار والأشرار) ولكن ليس كما هو الآن. الآن نحن منفصلون ليس من جهة المكان، بل حسب السمات والرغبات والإيمان والرجاء والمحبة. الآن نعيش معًا، نعيش مع الأشرار، وإن كانت حياة الكل ليست واحدة. في السرّ نحن متمايزون، سرّا نحن مفصولون، كالقمح في البيدر، وليس كالقمح في المخزن. في الحقل القمح مفصول ومختلط، مفصول لأنه مختلف عن التبن، ومختلط لأنه لم يُغربل بعد. بعد ذلك سيحدث فصل عام... فالذين صنعوا الصالحات سيعيشون مع ملائكة اللَّه، والذين صنعوا السيئات يتعذّبون مع إبليس وجنوده...
بعد الدينونة سيعبر شكل العبد... وسيقود الجسد بكونه الرأس، ويسلم المُلك للَّه (1 كو 15: 24). عندئذ يظهر شكل اللَّه علانية، هذا الذي لم يكن ممكنًا للأشرار أن يروه، وإنما يرون شكل العبد...
سيعلن نفسه، كما وعد للذين يحبونه. إذ يقول: "من يحبني يحفظ وصاياي؛ والذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا أحبه، وأُظهر له ذاتي" (يو 14: 21)[639].

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
*"لا تتعجبوا من هذا،*
*فإنه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته". [28]*
عند قيامة السيد المسيح لم يُسمع صوت ما، لأنه قام بقوته وسلطانه. أما عند إقامتنا في اليوم الأخير فيُسمع صوت المسيح الذي له سلطان أن يقيم الموتى. كما تُسمع أصوات أبواق الملائكة التي تعلن مجيء صاحب السلطان.
v كل الذين *يسمعون* يحيون، لأن كل الذين *يطيعون* يحيون...
ها نحن ننظر قيامة الفكر، ليتنا لا نترك إيماننا بقيامة الجسد...
فإنه حقًا كل الفرق التي تتعهد ببث أية عقيدة دينية في الناس يسمحون بالاعتقاد بقيامة الأذهان، وإلا يُقال لهم: إن كانت النفس لا تقوم، فلماذا تتحدثون معي؟... لكن يوجد كثيرون ينكرون قيامة الجسد، ويؤكدون أن القيامة قد تمت فعلاً بالإيمان. مثل هؤلاء الذين يقاوموهم الرسول قائلاً: "من بينهم هيمينايس وفيليتس اللذين زاغا عن الحق، قائلين أن القيامة قد صارت، فيقلبان إيمان قوم" (2 تي 2: 17-18). يقولون أن القيامة قد تمت فعلاً بطريقة لا نتوقع بها قيامة أخرى، ويلومون الذين يترجون قيامة الجسد، كما لو أن القيامة الموعود بها قد تحققت في عمل الإيمان، أي في الذهن[640].

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
*"فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة،*
*والذين عملوا السيآت إلى قيامة الدينونة". [29]*
*"أنا لا اقدر أنأفعل من نفسي شيئًا،*
*كماأسمعأدين،*
*ودينونتي عادلة،*
*لأني لاأطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذيأرسلني". [30]*
v كأن المسيح يقول هنا: "إنكم لم تبصروا فيّ فعلاً غريبًا مخالفًا، ولا عملاً لا يريده أبي".

*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ 


*اغريغوريوس*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*يااااااااااااه فكرتنى بالذى مضى
جزء مما كتبته من سنتين 
*


> *ولكن المنهج النقدى الاسلامى للمسيحية يعتمد على
> 1-قص النصوص
> 2-التفسير الشخصى
> مثال صغير لذلك
> ...


*خليكوا مدلسين لغاية متلاقوش حد تتدلسوا عليه*


----------



## jesus_son012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا الاخوة ردوا رد رائع وخاصة استاذة سمعان و*اغريغوريوس
بس هعلق على الاية دى
*


> *مرقص 6 : 4 فقال لهم يسوع ليس نبي بلا كرامة الا في وطنه وبين اقربائه وفي  بيته.5 ولم يقدر ان يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة غير انه وضع يديه على مرضى  قليلين فشفاهم.*



1_انت مشفتش ليه كلمة غير 
2_اقرأ الآية وسط السياق مش تقطمها من وسط جيرانها وتطير بيها


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> كيف يكون السيد المسيح هو الله وهو لا يقدر ؟


بل هو القدير على كل شيء ..
وتم الرد على شبهتك من الأخوة المحترمين


----------



## fredyyy (7 أكتوبر 2011)

أسـامـة قال:


> مرقص 6 : 4
> *فقال لهم يسوع ليس نبي بلا كرامة الا في وطنه وبين اقربائه وفي بيته *
> *ولم يقدر ان يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة *
> *غير انه وضع يديه على مرضى قليلين فشفاهم.*


 

*أضف هذه الآية لتفهم المعنى *
متى 13 : 58 ​
وَلَمْ يَصْنَعْ هُنَاكَ قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً *لِعَدَمِ إِيمَانِهِمْ*. 

​*كما أن الصلاة تحرك يد الله من السماء لتعمل عملها على الأرض *

*عدم الايمان ... يوقف بركة الله ... عن من لا يُؤمن *​
إشعياء 59 : 2 ​بَلْ آثَامُكُمْ صَارَتْ *فَاصِلَةً* بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ إِلَهِكُمْ 
وَخَطَايَاكُمْ *سَتَرَتْ* وَجْهَهُ عَنْكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ. ​ 
​*فالآثام والخطايا ... تُجسَد عدم الايمان ... وتوقف بركة الله للانسان الغير مؤمن *

.​


----------



## حارس العقيدة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*مساء الخير

في الحديث عن النص الموجود في يوحنا
أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً» (يو 5: 30)

يقول اغريغوريوس :




فعدم القدرة هنا ليس راجع لعجز المسيح كإنسان ولكن لإرتباطه الوثيق فى جوهر إلهىواحد مع الآب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لك اولا استاذ اغريغوريوس انك ترى فعلا ان النص يتحدث عن عدم قدرة بغض النظر عن السبب هل لانه انسان او ارتباطه بالآب في جوهر واحد ...  هذا أولاً

ويقول الاستاذ مولكا:




			النص 5 يوضح انه يقدر والمعنى انه لم يرد ان يفعل الا هذه المعجزات القليلة فقط ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل تحولت "لم يقدر" الى "لم يرد ان يفعل" بقدرة قادر ؟؟!!!

ويقول ايضا مولكا:

المسيح لم يقل انه " لا يقدر " وتركها هكذا ، كل نص جاء في سياق فلا تخرجه من سياقه .. 

شكرا لك استاذ مولكا على هذا الاعتراف بأن المسيح قال " لا اقدر" .. وعشان ما تزعل "ولم يتركها هكذا" 

سؤال أخير:

بما أن الآب والابن متساويان .. هل يصح ان اقول ان الآب لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا لانه لا يطلب مشيئته بل مشيئة الابن ؟؟ بما انهم متساويين في كل شئ يعني*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *بما  أن الآب والابن متساويان .. هل يصح ان اقول ان الآب لا يقدر ان يفعل من  نفسه شيئا لانه لا يطلب مشيئته بل مشيئة الابن ؟؟ بما انهم متساويين في كل  شئ يعني*


*هل الاب تجسد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل الابن ارسله الاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت بتالف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو مين الىل هيعلن اتحاده بمين؟؟؟؟؟؟


**الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابْنُ كَذلِكَ.
20 لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الابْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ.
21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.
22 لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ،
23 لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ*


----------



## حارس العقيدة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذ Apostle
هل انا تكلمت عن تجسد او ارسالية !!!

انا سؤالي واضح وبسيط

بما أن الآب والابن متساويان .. هل يصح ان اقول ان الآب لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا لانه لا يطلب مشيئته بل مشيئة الابن ؟؟ بما انهم متساويين في كل شئ يعني


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*



شكرا لك اولا استاذ اغريغوريوس انك  ترى فعلا ان النص يتحدث عن عدم قدرة بغض النظر عن السبب هل لانه انسان او  ارتباطه بالآب في جوهر واحد ...  هذا أولاً

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل الهك يقدر ان يتخلي عن الوهيتة ويعطي الالوهية لشخص اخر ؟ هل عدم قدرة الهك هنا علي التخلي عن الوهيتة اصبح الهك عاجز؟ لما اقول اني اله الاسلام لا يقدر ان يزني هل بكدة الهك عاجز اقتطعت باسلوب لا تقربو الصلاة جزء من كلامي ولم تكلمة لانك مدلس





فعدم القدرة هنا ليس راجع لعجز المسيح كإنسان ولكن لإرتباطه الوثيق فى جوهر إلهى واحد مع الآب والدليل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


المقصود ان الابن لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسة شيئ كاقنوم منفصل عن الآب لانه واحد مع الآب في الجوهر والمشيئة 
فلا تدلس حتي لا تظهر امام الكل عاري

اخوك اغريغوريوس
 *


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> بما أن الآب والابن متساويان .. هل يصح  ان اقول ان الآب لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا لانه لا يطلب مشيئته بل  مشيئة الابن ؟؟ بما انهم متساويين في كل شئ يعني


*
الاب لا يطلب مشيئته بل مشيئة الابن ازاى وهو غير معلن ولا مدرك لنا؟
ياابنى فكر شوية بعقلك كفاية زبالات لاهوتية
هذا الكلام اُعلن حينما تجسد اقنوم الظهور الالهى(اللوغوس)
فيلعن ان مشيئته هو وابيه مشيئة واحدة وانه ليس له مشيئة خاصة به
فهل الاب اظهر لنا ذاته ليعلن لنا انه لا يفعل مشيئة خاصة بيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قليلا من العقل 

*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> بما أن الآب والابن متساويان .. هل يصح ان اقول ان الآب لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا لانه لا يطلب مشيئته بل مشيئة الابن ؟؟ بما انهم متساويين في كل شئ يعني


 
هذا يجيب على تساؤلك الذي نقشته بفكرك:

*لأن الآب لا يدين أحدا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن*

فهل بأعطاءه الدينونة (اي السلطان ليدين) معناها أن الآب غير قادر؟

كلا - فهذا أعلان من الابن بأنه في الآب واحد في الجوهر ومساوٍ له!


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

صراحة ، المسلم حارس العقيدة ذكي بشكل كبير جداً 



> *شكرا لك اولا استاذ اغريغوريوس انك ترى فعلا ان النص يتحدث عن عدم قدرة*


صراحة لا اعلم ، هل انت لا ترى الى الىن ان النص مكتوب فيه بالحرف " لا أقدر " ؟
ان كنت ترى ، فكيف انت تلاحظ ان الأستاذ اغريغوريوس قال ان النص به " عدم قدرة " لفظيا ؟
هل كنت تتخيل مثلا ان الكتاب المقدس يقول " لا اقدر " وهو يقول ان الكتاب لا يقول عن المسيح " لا اقدر " ؟

ما هذا الهدف الرهيب الذي وصلت اليه !!؟



> *هل تحولت "لم يقدر" الى "لم يرد ان يفعل" بقدرة قادر ؟؟!!!*



المسلم لا تسطيع ان تكمل النص المقدس ؟؟

اكمل واخبرني هل قال في نفس النص انه فعل معجزات ام لا ...



> *شكرا لك استاذ مولكا على هذا الاعتراف بأن المسيح قال " لا اقدر"*



لا ابدا ، العفو ، بصراحة مستوى رهيب ، متخيل ان الكتاب يقول " لا اقدر " ( في السياق ) ويأتي مولكا ليقول ان الكتاب لا يقول عن المسيح "لا أقدر " !
صراحة وصلنا لنتيجة كانت صعبة المنال 



> *ما أن الآب والابن متساويان .. هل يصح ان اقول ان الآب لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه*



ومن انت لتتقول على الله ؟

انت تقول ما قاله الله نفسه ولا تخترع .. فهل لديك ان الآب قال هذا ؟
لو لديك ، فقل ، لو لم يكن لديك فلا تقل ...


> هل انا تكلمت عن تجسد او ارسالية !!!


نعم ، انت تكلمت عن " الآب " و" الإبن " وكررت عبارة قالها الإبن في تجسده ، وتريد ان تطبقها على الآب " غير المتجسد " ..


----------



## أسـامـة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*الله قد عرّف نفسه لإبراهيم وللأنبياء من قبل موسى أنه هو الإله القادر .. وفي نصوص اخرى كثيرة تصف الذات الإلهية بأن الله قادر على كل شيء 


هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم  والجديد نص أو موقف أو أي شيء قال فيه **الله **(نفى فيه القدرة) أنا لا اقدر انا افعل كذا وكذا ؟ 


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> *الله قد عرّف نفسه لإبراهيم  وللأنبياء من قبل موسى أنه هو الإله القادر .. وفي نصوص اخرى كثيرة تصف  الذات الإلهية بأن الله قادر على كل شيء
> 
> 
> هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم  والجديد نص أو موقف أو أي شيء قال فيه **الله **(نفى فيه القدرة) أنا لا اقدر انا افعل كذا وكذا ؟
> *


بالطبع هذا افلاس ،، هل لك رد على ما رددنا به على سؤالك التافة ؟


----------



## أسـامـة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> النص الأول : لا علاقة له بالموضوع ..
> 
> النص الثاني : يعني انه لا يفعل من نفسه شيء لأنه ليس منفصل عن الآب بل هم جوهر واحد ..
> 
> ...




*وهل تعتبر هذا ردا من الاساس ؟ !!!

من وجهه نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا اقول لك بأن هذا الرد لا يرقى للرد عليه


بعض الاخوة اخذوا يصبوا جهدهم كله على تفسير نص "انا لا اقدر انا افعل من نفسي شيئا " 

والموضوع لا يتعلق حول هذا النص تحديدا فقط ولكن يتناول 

أن الله وصف نفسه لإبراهيم وكل الانبياء قبل موسى بأنه هو الإله القادر 

بأن الله وصف نفسه في كثير من المواضع والمواقف للأنبياء بأنه هو الإله القادر على كل شيء 

أن السيد المسيح لم يقدر أن يفعل 

أن السيد المسيح لم يقدر أن يختفي

أن السيد المسيح قال بلسانه انا لا اقدر 

لذلك سؤالي منطقي جدا :: 

**هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم  والجديد نص أو موقف أو أي شيء قال فيه **الله **(نفى فيه القدرة) أنا لا اقدر انا افعل كذا وكذا ؟ *
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> *وهل تعتبر هذا ردا من الاساس ؟ !!!*


نعم



> *من وجهه نظري المتواضعة *


اجعلها لك ..



> * بعض الاخوة اخذوا يصبوا جهدهم كله على تفسير نص "انا لا اقدر انا افعل من نفسي شيئا " *


انا اجبت عن كل واحد بمفرده فلا تكذب رجاء ..



> *
> أن الله وصف نفسه لإبراهيم وكل الانبياء قبل موسى بأنه هو الإله القادر
> 
> بأن الله وصف نفسه في كثير من المواضع والمواقف للأنبياء بأنه هو الإله القادر على كل شيء *




لا تقارن العهد القديم بالجديد ، لان هو نفس الإله ...



> *
> أن السيد المسيح لم يقدر أن يفعل
> 
> أن السيد المسيح لم يقدر أن يختفي
> ...


اجبتك عن كل واحد على حدى وكررتهم ولم ترد ببنت شفة على كلامي ،،،
أعرفت انك مفلس ؟



> * لذلك سؤالي منطقي جدا :: *


لا يوجد مسلم منطقي ..



> *هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم  والجديد نص أو موقف أو أي شيء قال فيه **الله **(نفى فيه القدرة) أنا لا اقدر انا افعل كذا وكذا ؟ *



ولا المسيح ايضا لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء ، فكل ما يعمله " الآب " يعمله الإبن كذلك ،،، واما عن النصوص التي اتيت بها فأجبتك عن كل واحد بمفرده 



المسيح كلي القدرة لانه هو يهوه القدير ،، واما عن نصوصك فأجبتك عنها ..



هل لك مشكلة ام انك كالعادة افلست ؟


----------



## أسـامـة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*


فادي الكلداني قال:





هذا يجيب على تساؤلك الذي نقشته بفكرك:

لأن الآب لا يدين أحدا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن

 فهل بأعطاءه الدينونة (اي السلطان ليدين) معناها أن الآب غير قادر؟

 كلا - فهذا أعلان من الابن بأنه في الآب واحد في الجوهر ومساوٍ له!





أنقر للتوسيع...




كلا يا اخي الكريم فادي بالطبع هذا لا يعني أن الله لا يقدر أن يدين 
لكني أؤكد لك يا اخي فادي أن هناك نصوص كثيرة تثبت ان الابن لن يدين احد بل الله الواحد هو الذي سيدين 

وبإذن الله سيكون احد المواضيع التي سنتحدث فيها لاحقا إن تم السماح لي الكتابة في هذا المنتدى ولم يتم طردي .

لكن حاليا لا اريد تشتيت الموضوع صراحة.

السؤال مازال معلقا 
اريد نص واحد
نص من الكتاب المقدس ينفي القدرة عن الله الواحد كما نفاها السيد المسيح عن نفسه في اكثر من موقف بل ونفاها على وجه العموم 

**نـــص واحد فقــــط *​*

* 
*هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم  والجديد نص أو موقف أو أي شيء قال فيه **الله **(نفى فيه القدرة) أنا لا اقدر انا افعل كذا وكذا ؟ *
*

*


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه


يا عزيزي 
هل تعتقد بأن الكلام هنا كان عن ( الله ) ؟؟؟
اقرأ التفسير جيدا لكي تعرف من هو المقصود !


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> كيف ان المسيح لا يقدر


اقرائو لتتعلمو
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2912991&postcount=9
*[FONT=&quot]هل الابن والاب واحد فى القدرة؟وهنا سوف نوضح ان الاب والابن واحد فى تلك النقاط*
  [FONT=&quot]قبل ما اشرح النص اود ان اسئل المشكك سؤال بسيط:ـ  هل الله يقدر ان يفعل الخطية؟؟سؤال بسيط ننتظر الرد عليه من المشكك,الان  لنذهب للنص ونقراءة كامل فالنص يقول:[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]17فَأَجَابَهُمْ  يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». 18 فَمِنْ  أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ،  لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ  اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.19فَأًَجَابَ يَسُوعُ  وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ  أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ.  لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ. 20  لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ،  وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. 21  لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذَلِكَ  الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 22 لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ  أَحَداً، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ، 23لِكَيْ  يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ  الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]نجد فالنص ما يثبت لاهوت المسيح ,بل ما يثبت  تساوى اقنوم الابن واقنوم الاب فنجدة يقول ان الاب يعمل وهو يعمل فالابن  ساوى عمله بعمل الاب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]17فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لذلك اراد اليهود رجمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وما هى العلة لرجم السيد؟هى انه عادل نفسه بالله فنجد النص يقول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وفى قول المسيح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فالابن والاب لهما ارادة واحدة ومشيئة واحدة فلا يمكن ان يفعل الابن من نفسه شىء يخالف مشيئة الاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] إن سألت: فما معنى قول المسيح "لا يقدر الابن أن  يعمل من نفسه شيئًا"؟ أجبتك: معناه أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل عملاً مضادًا  لأبيه ولا غريبًا عنه. وهذا قول يوضح معادلته لأبيه واتفاقه معه كثيرًا  جدًا. قول المسيح: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب  يعمل" كأنه يقول: "إنه ممتنع عليّ وغير ممكن أن أعمل عملاً مضادًا". وقوله:  "لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك" بهذا القول أوضح مشابهته التامة  لأبيه.ماذا يعني: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا؟ إنه لا يقدر أن  يعمل من نفسه شيئًا في مضادة للآب، ليس شيء مغايرًا، ليس شيء غريبًا، مما  يظهر بالأكثر المساواة والاتفاق التام. لماذا لم يقل: "لا يعمل شيئًا  مضادًا" عوض قوله: "لا يقدر أن يعمل"؟ وذلك لكي يثبت عدم التغير والمساواة  الدقيقة، فإن هذا القول لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته العظيمة... وذلك  كالقول: "يستحيل على الله أن يخطئ"، لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته التي  لا يُنطق بها...هكذا المعنى هنا هو أنه قادر، أي مستحيل أن يفعل شيئًا  مضادًا للآب.[/FONT]


  فنجد فالنص عدة نقاط هامة وهى*[FONT=&quot](1)وحدة المشيئة: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]فلا يقدر الابن أن تكون له إرادة منفصلة فى العمل عن إرادة أبيه، لأنهما واحد فى الجوهر[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](2)      عدم الانفصال:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  فإذا كان الكلمة قد أخذ جسدا إلا أنه، من خلال الجوهر الإلهى، فى اتصال  دائم مع الآب، ناظرا ومتطلعا على كل ما يفعله، فالاثنين واحد.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](3)      وحدة القدرة:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] فى أن كل ما يفعله الآب، يفعله الابن أيضا، فهو لا يقل شيئا عن الآب فى القدرة، لأنه واحد معه فى المشيئة وعدم الانفصال.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](4)      وحدة الحب:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  فى انفتاح الآب على الابن بكل الحب، حتى أن الابن يعرف كل أسرار الآب  وأعماله ومقاصده. وهذا دليل على لاهوت الابن أيضا، الذى لابد أن يتمتع بعلم  ومعرفة غير محدودة، ليدرك كل أعمال الله ومقاصده.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وقد اجمع جميع الاباء المحدثين والقدامى على هذا المعنى[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]لنكمل بقية النص فبعد ما قال السيد انه لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شىء قال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]   لننظر الى كلمة(مهما)فتلك الكلمة تعنى اللامحدودية فالاعمال فكما ان الاب  اعماله غير محدودة هكذا الاب ايضا اعماله غير محدودة لان ما يعمله الاب  ,هكذا الابن ايضا يعمله,اذا هنا ايضا تساوى فالعمل ,ويستمر السيد قائلا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  وهنا نجد نقطة ثالثة تثبت التساوى فى احياء الموتى لانه الاب يقيم موتى  وكما يقيم الاب كذلك الابن يقيم مثل الاب(كما يقيم الاب...هكذا يقيم  الابن)واذا نظرنا الى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نجد ان احياء الموتى هى عمل يهوة فقط ,وناتى الى نقطة اخرى فالنص حيث قال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]22 لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فالسيد المسيح هنا هو الديان ومن هو الديان غير الله؟؟؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللهِ  دَيَّانِ الْجَمِيعِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 23) حَاشَا  لَكَ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ مِثْلَ هذَا الأَمْرِ، أَنْ تُمِيتَ الْبَارَّ مَعَ  الأَثِيمِ، فَيَكُونُ الْبَارُّ كَالأَثِيمِ. حَاشَا لَكَ! أَدَيَّانُ  كُلِّ الأَرْضِ لاَ يَصْنَعُ عَدْلاً؟" (سفر التكوين 18: 25) تُخْبِرُ  السَّمَاوَاتُ بِعَدْلِهِ، لأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الدَّيَّانُ" (سفر المزامير  50: 6)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]وللمرة الرابعه اثبات لاهوت المسيح ,لننتقل الى نقطة اخرى قال السيد فى نفس النص حيث قال:ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]23لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  وهنا ايضا يساوى اكرامة باكرام الاب فقال لكى يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الاب(كما)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]AS[/FONT][FONT=&quot](مثل)وهنا  نجد التساوى بينهما واضح وجليل فالمشكك اراد ان ينفى التساوى والوهية  المسيح فاتى بنص واقتطعه ,ولكن فى الواقع هذا النص لا يخدمة قضيتة ولا يخدم  معتقدة بل يقف فى صالح من يؤمن بلاهوت الاب لذلك سنلخص ما قلناه فى عدة  نقاط لعدم تشتيت القارىء فقد قولنا[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1\الابن يعلن مساواته للاب فى العمل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الابـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]17فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فاراد اليهود رجمة بسبب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2\ مهما عمل الاب فالابن يعمله ونلاحظ كلمة مهما اى اللامحدودية[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3\ كما يقيم الاب الاموات كذلك الابن وهنا  التساوى الثالث فى هذا النص حيث ساوى بين عمل الاب وعمله من جهة احياء  الموتى ولناخذ بالنا من كلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مَنْ يَشَاءُ[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4\ النص يؤكد ان المسيح هو الديان ,ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس ان الله وحدة هو الديان[/FONT][FONT=&quot](رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 23) (سفر التكوين 18: 25) (سفر المزامير 50: 6)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5\ ويؤكد السيد مساواتة للاب فى الاكرام فقال(ليكرمة الجميع  كما يكرمون الاب)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فالسيد ساوى عمله بعمل الاب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الابـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]17فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ[/FONT][FONT=&quot],وساوى نفسه فى اللامحدودية فى العمل مهما عمل الاب فالابن يعمله,ومساواتة فى قيامة الاموات\ كما يقيم الاب الاموات كذلك الابن,وهو الديان ومساواتة فالاكرام *ليكرمة الجميع  كما يكرمون الاب*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  فهل نظر المشكك الى بقية النصوص؟هل ذهب الى تفسيرات احد الاباء الدارسين  لكافة النصوص؟؟بكل تاكيد (لآ)فالمشكك لا هم له سوى التشكيك فقط دون فهم ولا  رغبة للفهم فالتشكيك اولا [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]لننتقل الى النص الاخر الذى استشهد به المشكك لينفى واحدة الابن مع الاب فى العمل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لننتقل الى النص الاخر الذى استشهد به المشكك لينفى واحدة الابن مع الاب فى العمل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يوحنا 5: 30 - 30[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لنقراء النص كامل لنفهم معناه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]25  اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ  حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ  يَحْيَوْنَ. 26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ  كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ  27 وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ  الإِنْسَانِ. 28 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ  فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ 29 فَيَخْرُجُ  الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَالَّذِينَ  عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. 30 أَنَا لاَ  أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ  وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ  الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فالنص يتحدث عن يوم الدينونة فيقول السيد انه  تاتى ساعه يسمع الاموات صوته فيحيون,ويقول ان الاب له حياة فى ذاته كذلك  فالابن له حياة فى ذاته(وهنا تساوى اخر) والابن له سلطان ان يدين,ويقول  السيد المسيح انه فى ساعه سيسمع من فالقبور صوته ,والسؤال هنا كيف يسمع  الاموات صوت السيد؟؟الا فى يوم الدينونة,لانه هو الديان ,يامر الشعوب ان  تقف امامه ليعطو حساب فيقومون ليعطو الحساب,فالذين فعلو الصالحان للحياة  ومن فعل السيئات للدينونة,فالابن لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شىء فهو كما يسمع  يدين ودينونته عادل.فالسيد يقول كما اسمع ادين!يسمع من؟ويدين من؟ المعروف  ان الديان سيدين ويحاسب الناس ,اذا الاب سيسمع من الناس ما فعلوة ان كان  صالح او شرير فهو لا يقدر ان يعطى الحياة للخطاة ولا يقدر ان يعطى الدينونة  للصالحين لان دينونتة عادله فكم يسمع بالصالحات والشرور يدين كل واحد حسب  اعماله اذا فالمقصود هنا لانه عادل فى دينونتة لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شىء  للاثمين والخطاة لان العدل الالهى قد استوفى وقته وحقة,وايضا نسئل ما هو  الديان ومن هو العادل؟؟نجد فى سفر التكوين يقول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  حَاشَا لَكَ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ مِثْلَ هذَا الأَمْرِ، أَنْ تُمِيتَ الْبَارَّ  مَعَ الأَثِيمِ، فَيَكُونُ الْبَارُّ كَالأَثِيمِ. حَاشَا لَكَ! أَدَيَّانُ  كُلِّ الأَرْضِ لاَ يَصْنَعُ عَدْلاً؟" (سفر التكوين 18: 25[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  ) اذا الديان والعادل هو الله من سيدين ويعدل بين الشعوب,فالله لا يقدر ان  يفعل من نفسه شىء للخطاة,فلا توجد واسطة كما هو معروف فالمدارس والمصالح  الحكومية حين ان كان لك حد معرفة يقدر ان ينجح لك ابنك حتى لو كان  ساقط,فالله ليس عنده محاباة يجازى كل واحد حسب اعماله فالصالح يجازية حسب  صلاحة والشرير لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شىء له ,ولننظر الى نقطة اخرى وهى  المشيئة[/FONT]"[FONT=&quot] اولا يجب ان نعرف ما هى مشيئة المسيح وما هى مشيئة الاب اولا ما هى مشيئة الابن يقول السيد المسيح محدثنا عن مشيئتة فيقول:ـ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله" يو34:4[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وقال ايضا  هذا هو فكر المسيح وهذة هى مشيئتة ان يفعل مشيئة الاب ولكن ما هى مشيئة الاب؟؟هى فداء البشر وخلاص الجميع (ا1تى2ع4)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، اللهِ،4الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وايضا[/FONT]*"**[FONT=&quot]أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا[/FONT]**" (1**[FONT=&quot]يو10:4[/FONT]**(*[FONT=&quot]فارادة الاب والابن هى خلاص البشر[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهذة هى ارادة الابن حيث قال [/FONT]" [FONT=&quot]ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يخلص ما قد هلك[/FONT] " ([FONT=&quot]متى11:18[/FONT] ([FONT=&quot]فمشيئة  الاب والاب واحدة وحينما قال السيد المسيح لا اطلب مشيئتى كان يقصد انه لا  يطلب مشيئتة فقط بل مشيئة الاب ايضا لان كليهما واحد فيقول ذهبى الفم انك  لا تبصرون فى فعل غريبا مخالف ولا عمل لا يريدة ابى *ونتحدى من يقدر ان يقول ان المشيئتين مختلفتين*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وسنلخص ما قلناه فى عدة نقاط وهى لذلك سنلخص ما قلناه فى عدة نقاط لعدم تشتيت القارىء فقد قولنا[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1\الابن يعلن مساواته للاب فى العمل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الابـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]17فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فاراد اليهود رجمة بسبب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2\ مهما عمل الاب فالابن يعمله ونلاحظ كلمة مهما اى اللامحدودية[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3\ كما يقيم الاب الاموات كذلك الابن وهنا  التساوى الثالث فى هذا النص حيث ساوى بين عمل الاب وعمله من جهة احياء  الموتى ولناخذ بالنا من كلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مَنْ يَشَاءُ[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4\ النص يؤكد ان المسيح هو الديان ,ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس ان الله وحدة هو الديان[/FONT][FONT=&quot](رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 23) (سفر التكوين 18: 25) (سفر المزامير 50: 6)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5\ ويؤكد السيد مساواتة للاب فى الاكرام فقال(ليكرمة الجميع  كما يكرمون الاب)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6\ السيد المسيح يسمع صوتة الاموات فستحيا(فاى سلطان واى اجلال هذا؟؟)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]25  اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ  حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْي[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]7\الاب له حياة فى ذاتة وهكذا الابن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِه[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8\المسيح هو الديان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]27 وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]9\هو الديان العادل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10\مشيئتة هى هى نفسه مشيئة الاب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*يلا خلينا نعلم فيكو
*


> والدليل أن الله لم يقدر على يعقوب


هو انت حاطط التفسير علشان تغنى ولا ايه
هو مش التفسير الى انت منزلة بيقول ان الغالبيه تقول انه ملاك وليس كلمة الله هتغنو وترقصو ولا ايه
*
*


> 25   ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه.فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه. 26   وقال اطلقني لانه قد طلع الفجر.فقال لا اطلقك ان لم تباركني. 27   فقال له ما اسمك.فقال يعقوب. 28   فقال لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل اسرائيل.لانك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت.


بس احب اديلك سربريز هيضيقكك شوية خدو واشرب بعديه كوباية مياه ساقعة
So Jacob was left alone, and a man:66: wrestled with him till daybreak.
اترى تلك الكلمة؟؟
فهى تعنى صراه ونضال وجهاد وليس ضراع مصارعين


----------



## أسـامـة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 

الأخ ابو الاجوبة شكرا لانك اظهرت عجزك بل وجهلك ايضا، مرة أخرى لا تقحم نفسك في ما لا تقدر عليه وتجيب عن سؤال انت تجهل اجابته، فليس العيب أن تقول لا اعلم بل العيب كل العيب ان تقحم نفسك وتتحدث في امور تخص الذات الإلهية بدون علم بل وجهل بكتابك المقدس.

لي عودة بعد قليل للرد التفصيلي على الاخ سرجيوُس.*


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> الأخ ابو الاجوبة شكرا لانك اظهرت عجزك بل وجهلك ايضا


العفو



> مرة أخرى لا تقحم نفسك في ما لا تقدر عليه وتجيب عن سؤال انت تجهل اجابته،


تحت أمرك  .. لكني لن أخرج قبل أن أنهي الموضوع معك بسؤال واحد إن انتهى هنا كان بها و إن لم ينته فلنكمل إن استطعت .



> فليس العيب أن تقول لا اعلم بل العيب كل العيب ان تقحم نفسك وتتحدث في امور تخص الذات الإلهية بدون علم بل وجهل بكتابك المقدس.


أليس من حقي أن أتعلم ؟ 



> ي عودة بعد قليل للرد التفصيلي على الاخ سرجيوُس


بانتظارك ولكن لا تتهرب من مواجهتي

سؤالي لك :
أنت وضعت هذه الآية : " ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه "
وأشكرك جدا على أنك وضعت التفسير ..
سؤالي هو :
بنظرك .. كلمة ( لا يقدر ) على من عائدة ؟؟
واقرأ التفسير مرة أخرى .. لكي لا تقول بأنها عائدة على الله !
وأنا بانتظار إجابتك الكريمة


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> لي عودة بعد قليل للرد التفصيلي على الاخ سرجيوُس.


i wait y


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أخ أسامة :
هذا هو النص الكتابي المطلوب كاملا :
 وَلَمَّا رَاى انَّهُ *لا يَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهِ* ضَرَبَ حُقَّ فَخْذِهِ فَانْخَلَعَ حُقُّ فَخْذِ يَعْقُوبَ فِي مُصَارَعَتِهِ مَعَهُ.
26. وَقَالَ: «اطْلِقْنِي لانَّهُ قَدْ طَلَعَ الْفَجْرُ». فَقَالَ: «لا اطْلِقُكَ انْ لَمْ تُبَارِكْنِي».
27. فَسَالَهُ: «مَا اسْمُكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «يَعْقُوبُ».
28. فَقَالَ: «لا يُدْعَى اسْمُكَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ يَعْقُوبَ بَلْ اسْرَائِيلَ لانَّكَ جَاهَدْتَ *مَعَ اللهِ* وَالنَّاسِ وَقَدِرْتَ».
29. وَسَالَهُ يَعْقُوبُ: «اخْبِرْنِي بِاسْمِكَ». فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تَسْالُ عَنِ اسْمِي؟» وَبَارَكَهُ هُنَاكَ.
30. فَدَعَا يَعْقُوبُ اسْمَ الْمَكَانِ «فَنِيئِيلَ» قَائِلا: «لانِّي نَظَرْتُ *اللهَ وَجْها لِوَجْهٍ* وَنُجِّيَتْ نَفْسِي».

هل لا زلت مصمم على أن الله صارع يعقوب ( حاشا على الله ذلك ) في جسد إنسان .. لأن النص يقول بأن يعقوب صارع إنسان ... ونحن نؤمن بأن الله تجسد في شخص المسيح .. فهل يعني أن يعقوب صارع المسيح ؟!!! ( حاشا على ملك الملوك ) .. أم أن الله تجسد في شخص إنسان آخر غير المسيح ؟؟
بانتظار ردودك لنرى


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

عذرا .. هذه أهم آية نسيت أن أذكرها ( سقط سهوا ):
فَبَقِيَ يَعْقُوبُ وَحْدَهُ. وَصَارَعَهُ* انْسَانٌ* حَتَّى طُلُوعِ الْفَجْرِ


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> * كلا يا اخي الكريم فادي بالطبع هذا لا يعني أن الله لا يقدر أن يدين *



*...............................* 
 وتسال عنها ولا تفسر على الإطلاق ، بدل ان نلقي بك خارج المنتدى ..

احترم قوانين القسم ..




> * لكني أؤكد لك يا اخي فادي أن هناك نصوص كثيرة تثبت ان الابن لن يدين احد بل الله الواحد هو الذي سيدين *


افتح موضوع جديد *.............................. *وسوف نقوم معك بالواجب كما فعلت معك في موضوع الجحيم وغيره ..




> * وبإذن الله سيكون احد المواضيع التي سنتحدث فيها لاحقا إن تم السماح لي الكتابة في هذا المنتدى ولم يتم طردي .*


اذن فسارع بذلك لانك كثير الاخطاء ومتطاول علميا وربما في اي لحظة تاخذ الشارة الخطاء ..



> * السؤال مازال معلقا *


سؤال اية يا اسامة *..............................*

انت اتيت بنصوص وشرحتها لك واحد فواحد وبينت جهلك ...



> *نص من الكتاب المقدس ينفي القدرة عن الله الواحد كما نفاها السيد المسيح عن نفسه في اكثر من موقف بل ونفاها على وجه العموم *


 
لم ينف المسيح القدرة عن نفسه ، لانه هو نفسه يهوه ..

لا تدلس رجاء ...




> *هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد نص أو موقف أو أي شيء قال فيه **الله **(نفى فيه القدرة) أنا لا اقدر انا افعل كذا وكذا ؟ *


 
بالطبع لا كما كان المسيح يقدر ان يفعل كل شيء ... لانه يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> * لا يا عزيزي إجابتك تخالف نص الكتاب المقدس والدليل أن الله لم يقدر على يعقوب *


*..............................* 
استخرج من الكتاب المقدس نص يقول فيه الله انه " لم يقدر على يعقوب " ،،، تفضل ، استخرج نص حرفيا 

كلما تكلمت سأحصرك في خانة اليك اكثر واكثر *..............................* 



> *إرجع إلى تكوين الاصحاح 32 النص رقم 25-28*
> 
> *25 ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه.فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه. 26 وقال اطلقني لانه قد طلع الفجر.فقال لا اطلقك ان لم تباركني. 27 فقال له ما اسمك.فقال يعقوب. 28 فقال لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل اسرائيل.لانك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت.*


من هو الذي لا يقدر عليه !؟

اتنا بالتفاسير لهذا النص بنفسك 

وبالطبع سؤالي مازال قائم ،، نكرر :

استخرج من الكتاب المقدس نص يقول فيه الله انه " لم يقدر على يعقوب " ،،، تفضل ، استخرج نص حرفيا 



> *إليك تفسير القمص تادريس يعقوب ::*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]٥*





> *[FONT=&quot]. يعقوب يصارع الله :[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]"فبقى يعقوب وحده، وصارعه إنسان حتى طلوع الفجر[FONT=&quot]" [٢٤].[/FONT][/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]إذ اجتاز يعقوب وأسرته نهر يبوق انفرد للخلوة، وكأنه كان يستعد للقاء عيسو خلال لقائه مع الله، وقد ظهر له إنسان، يرى غالبية الدارسين أنه ملاك على شكل إنسان، وليس كلمة الله، لكنه يمثل الحضرة الإلهية، إذ يقول يعقوب: "لأني نظرت الله وجهًا لوجه ونجيت نفسي" [٣٠]، كما قيل له: "لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت" [٢٨].[/FONT]*


من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير ...

يقول التفسير ( الذي انت اتيت به ) : " *[FONT=&quot]وقد ظهر له إنسان[/FONT]* " ، اذن فانت تقول الله والمفسر يقول انسان ، اذن انت لست فقط جاهلا ، بل انك مدلس ..

يكمل التفسير ويقول " *[FONT=&quot]أنه ملاك على شكل إنسان، وليس كلمة الله[/FONT]* " اذن الغالبية من الدارسين يرون انه ملااااااااااك ، وليس الله ،،،، وليس كلمة الله !!!

اذن انت مدلس وكاذب لانك قلت :



> *لا يا عزيزي إجابتك تخالف نص الكتاب المقدس والدليل أن الله** لم يقدر على يعقوب *


 

اذن فعندما دخلت للتفاسير واتيت بها الينا ، أظهرت نفسك انك مدلس .... 

*..............................*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> * الأخ ابو الاجوبة شكرا لانك اظهرت عجزك بل وجهلك ايضا، مرة أخرى لا تقحم نفسك في ما لا تقدر عليه وتجيب عن سؤال انت تجهل اجابته، فليس العيب أن تقول لا اعلم بل العيب كل العيب ان تقحم نفسك وتتحدث في امور تخص الذات الإلهية بدون علم بل وجهل بكتابك المقدس.*



الحقيقة انك قلت كل ما فيك عزيزي !!

فأنت من عجزت على الحوار ولم ترد على مشاركتي بولا كلمة 
وعندما اكملت اسئلتك رددت عليها وكالعادة هربت من اجابتي وكررت اسئلتي ، 
اي انك لست رجلا تقدر على النقاش ، هذا بشأن سبابك الأول للأخ ابو الأجوبة 
والذي سيتم التبيلغ فيه عن قلة ادبك التي تعلمتها في بيتك ..

واما عن الجهل فد ظهر وبان بأنك تأتي بتفسير بنفسك ، هو نفسه يقول عكس ما تقول انت تماما ، ومع ذلك تضعه كدليل لك ، *..............................*
.. هذا بشأن ادعاءك الثاني ،،،

الإدعاء الثالث وهو عدم القدرة ، 
*..............................*
  فلم ترد على اي شيء ..


وبالفعل ليس عيب ان تقول لا تعلم ، 
فانت مسلم لا تعلم ولا قرآنك ولا كتابنا المقدس كلمة الله الحية ،، 
*..............................*


واما عن الذات الإلهية فتم تعليمك درس قاسي في كيفية القراءة في الكتاب المقدس ، يا من لا لإلهك ذات الهية


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ننتظر المدلس اسامة .... الذي هرب من الموضوع الأصلي وبدأ بالحديث في العهد القديم وقصة الذي ظهر ليعقوب ....

الشيء الغريب فعلا والذي يوضح ان اسامة اقل من ان يسأل 
*..............................* 
لقد سأل في الصفحة الثانية من الموضوع وقال :




> *هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد نص أو موقف أو أي شيء قال فيه **الله **(نفى فيه القدرة) أنا لا اقدر انا افعل كذا وكذا ؟ *


 
اذن هو بنفسه يسأل عن نص قال فيه الله هكذا !!
والمفروض اننا نحن الذين سنجيب !!
ولكن من ياترى الذي اجاب ؟
*..............................* 
فجاء بقصة يعقوب وفسرها انه الله الذي ظهر وهو الذي يقول ، فقال اسامة المسلم :



> * لا يا عزيزي إجابتك تخالف نص الكتاب المقدس والدليل أن الله لم يقدر على يعقوب *


 
فهل رأيتم *......* اعظم من هذا ؟؟
يسأل ويجيب على نفسه !!

اذن فقد انتفي سؤالك بإجابتك عليه ( برغم انك انت السائل والمجيب ) 

حظ اوفر يا *............. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> *فهي تعود على هذا الملاك أو الإنسان*


اذن اعترفت انك كاذب عندما قلت انه الله ، شكرا 



> *أو أنه تهيئة للتجسد وعليه فإن من صارعه يعقوب هو الله المتجسد في صورة انسان أو ملاك *


اذن رددت على سؤالك في الصفحة الثانية ،، فشكرا جزيلا ايضا 



باقي كلامك كله خارج عن الموضوع ولا علاقة له بالموضوع بأي وسيلة ، فانت كنت واثقا من كلامك فأتحفنا به في موضوع منفصل ، لان الموضوع هنا انتهى تماما بإثبات انك كذبت ودلست ..


حظ اوفر ..


----------



## ROWIS (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*بما ان إله الاسلام قادر علي كل شئ .. هل يستطيع ان يخلق إله مساوي له ؟

*


----------



## My Rock (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*نكتفي بالإجابة المقدمة ونغلق المضووع لكي لا نضيع وقتنا مع أشخاص لم يأتوا للفهم ومعرفة الحق، بل لمضيعة الوقت والمجادلة فقط.
*


----------

